# The form of One hanging upon the Cross



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom!
 Tot just fa unes hores he sabut que en anglès a Jesús també se l’anomena “One” (no “the One”, sinó “One” directament). 
 Què us sembla si jo, en la versió catalana del text que m’ocupa, hi poso “el Senyor” o “Nostre Senyor”? Us sona cap altra apel·lació, epítet, etc., que faci referència al personatge en qüestió?
 “... appeared the dim outline of a large Cross, and the form of *One* hanging upon it, so death-like, so real, that tears involuntarily started to some eyes...”
Merci!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu,

Jo faria servir un Cristo (o com es digui en català).

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Tradu,
> 
> Jo faria servir un Cristo (o com es digui en català).
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
En català li diem Crist, tot i que col·loquialment se sent molt "Cristu" (en català oriental ) -"On has estat?" Vas fet un Cristo!"

Jo també ho havia pensat, això de posar-hi Crist, però com que en l'original anglès diu això d'One i no pas Christ o Jesus Christ...


----------



## betulina

Amb quin to/registre es diu això de "One"? "Senyor" em sona molt formal, molt religiós... no?


----------



## Antpax

Hola Tradu,

Suposo que l´idea és trobar quina és la paruala que es fa servir molt en català, perqué quina llengua fa servir expressiones propies. Per exemple, en inglés és comú dir "God" com vocatiu però en castellà no és pas, i fem servir "Senyor", i entenc que en català passarà alguna cosa semblant ¿no?.

No sé si m´he explicat, així que millor espera a veuer que diuen els altres.

Salut.


Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Parla una dama victoriana profundament religiosa i commoguda davant una imatge de Crist. Jo diria "Nostre Senyor" (de fet Ant, per a la teva info, aquí col·loquialment la gent religiosa ja d'una edat parla de "Nostr*o *Senyor")

De fet, aquest text m'està fent patir molt, perquè tinc la sensació que l'estic fent massa modern! L'hauré de sotmetre a una revisió molt profunda (existeix el túnel del temps? )


----------



## betulina

Doncs llavors sí, TPS, segurament "Nostre Senyor" és una bona opció.

I no pateixis, dona, segur que estàs fent una bona feina!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Betulina!


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> I no pateixis, dona, segur que estàs fent una bona feina!  *Això és segur *


 
Hola Tradu, Hola Betu:

Espero no complicar més les coses, però he recordat que també he vist "Él" (així, amb majúscula) per referir-se a Jesús, potser que te valgui.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> Hola Tradu, Hola Betu:
> 
> Espero no complicar més les coses, però he recordat que també he vist "Él" (així, amb majúscula) per referir-se a Jesús, potser que te valgui.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Ostres! Això sí que seria un equivalent molt aproximant d'aquest "One" anglès! No tinc ni idea, però, si en català existeix aquest ús (així, en majúscula). En sabeu res?


----------



## betulina

Bona, Ant! 

Ho he buscat a goggle i, potser no és el més utilitzat, però també se'n donen casos en pàgines molt religioses, i si el context t'hi ajuda, et pot servir, no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Doncs llavors sí, TPS, segurament "Nostre Senyor" és una bona opció.


 
Penso que al final hi posaré "Nostre Senyor". Transmet la fe de l'autora i penso que aquesta era una manera de referirse a Crist prou comuna a les acaballes del XIX. A més, potser el lector es perdria amb "Ell".

Ja em direu si hi esteu d'acord.

Gràcies i MOLT BON DIA!


----------



## betulina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ja em direu si hi esteu d'acord.



I tant! És una bona opció, i si tu creus que escau millor en el text, endavant!


----------



## Orreaga

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Penso que al final hi posaré "Nostre Senyor". Transmet la fe de l'autora i penso que aquesta era una manera de referirse a Crist prou comuna a les acaballes del XIX. A més, potser el lector es perdria amb "Ell".
> 
> Ja em direu si hi esteu d'acord.



Jo també hi dono la meva benedicció.   

Trobo que és encara molt usual en el discurs religiós (en anglès) fer servir un pronom, o un altre tipus de paraula que representa el nom de Crist. En aquest cas, no cal dir el nom de la persona en la creu (és obvi a qui es refereix la lady), així que fa servir "One", que pot servir també com a declaració de fe, semblant a "Nostre Senyor".

Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes mercis! Serà, doncs, "Nostre senyor". Orreaga, en aquest sentit comentar-te una cosa que potser ja saps: en la parla popular, generalment se sol dir (si algú encara ho diu...) "Nostro Senyor" (pronunciat _nostr_*u *en cat. oriental).


----------



## alacant

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon dia a tothom!
> Tot just fa unes hores he sabut que en anglès a Jesús també se l’anomena “One” (no “the One”, sinó “One” directament).
> Què us sembla si jo, en la versió catalana del text que m’ocupa, hi poso “el Senyor” o “Nostre Senyor”? Us sona cap altra apel·lació, epítet, etc., que faci referència al personatge en qüestió?
> “... appeared the dim outline of a large Cross, and the form of *One* hanging upon it, so death-like, so real, that tears involuntarily started to some eyes...”
> Merci!


 
Hi, neighbour up the coast.

I have never heard of Jesus, Jesus Christ, the Son of God, etc. called One, or the One!!

Maybe California?? 

Hope this gives you some support in your decision. Abrazoz, Ala


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

alacant said:


> I have never heard of Jesus, Jesus Christ, the Son of God, etc. called One, or the One!!
> 
> Maybe California??


 
You've made me laugh so much, Alacant!

The text I am currently translating into Catalan was written by a VICTORIAN LADY from HAMPSTEAD, NORTH LONDON, ENGLAND, BRITAIN! 

Maybe "the One" is such an old-fashioned denomination many do not even recognize it nowadays!

I think it'll be the same with "Nostre Senyor" over here: I remember the old ladies saying it when I was very little, in the seventies. However, I don't think I've heard it anymore ever since!


----------



## alacant

Hi Traductora,

Just goes to show there's nothing new, it brought ip images of chanting in the hills and robes to me!!

However "Nostre Senyor" has a  good ring to it, even it's it's old-fashioned.

I laughed too, and that's always good, abrazos, Ala


----------



## jaume60

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Molt bon dia a tothom!
> Tot just fa unes hores he sabut que en anglès a Jesús també se l’anomena “One” (no “the One”, sinó “One” directament).
> Què us sembla si jo, en la versió catalana del text que m’ocupa, hi poso “el Senyor” o “Nostre Senyor”? Us sona cap altra apel·lació, epítet, etc., que faci referència al personatge en qüestió?
> “... appeared the dim outline of a large Cross, and the form of *One* hanging upon it, so death-like, so real, that tears involuntarily started to some eyes...”
> Merci!


 
Hola,

No vull complicar les coses però si anem enrera en el temps, en Haendel va composar un molt conegut oratori que es diu *Mesies*.

I encara més i en el mateix oratori alguns textos d'aries i corals l'anomenen *Lord*.

Si tens dubtes de quina expressió fer servir, cal precisar si es tracta d'un text litúrgic o be un assaig.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Orreaga

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Maybe "the One" is such an old-fashioned denomination many do not even recognize it nowadays!



It depends, to someone who is thoroughly secular it may not be recognizable, but as I mentioned above, in the context of contemporary religious discourse (throughout English-speaking Christendom) I think it would be completely recognizable (Jesus being described as the "one" or "only" this and that and "one Lord" in the creed). Searching Google for "the One on the cross" retrieves plenty of hits from both older and contemporary religious texts. I'm not sure how California comes into the picture??    Maybe because I'm too close to California.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jaume60 said:


> I encara més i en el mateix oratori alguns textos d'aries i corals l'anomenen *Lord*.


 
"The mighty Lord, the everlasting father, the prince of peace"... Meravellós, Haendel!

The Lord és una denominació tipiquíssima en anglès, i també THE SAVIOUR. Fins i tot penso que em sona OUR LORD THE SAVIOUR. En canvi, és la primera vegada que em trobo amb THE ONE. 

Thanks Jaume, Orreaga, Alacant and everyone


----------

